# If you could restore any tractor...what would it be?



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Assuming availability and price is not a factor, what kind of tractor would it be? I have thought about this quite a few times and would like to see what others opinions are.

I like Ingersolls 8N, or maybe an old Cub. Or even an old Ford LT for a smaller job. My neighbor used to have one and I thought it was pretty neat. I know Ford didn't make them, but don't know who did.

So, what would it be? Maybe one you already have?

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

A gray market Kubota, Yanmar or something like a Russian, Belarusian, India tractor. Everybody does the easy ones JDs,Case, Cub , etc. I think it would be interesting to how some others are built. 

I do not know it just interest me. I like to figure out the harder stuff and how they operate. I have been around JD's and MF's almost since before I could walk. Therefore something strange and different interests me the most.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

The JD 140H3 I have on my patio waiting for me to get off my butt and ......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

tough one....

Well finishing my N would be nice, 

All bets off, ANY tractor???? It would have to be an old steam tractor. I love steam engens, so that would be an easy one.

Now for one I would use. And old MF135 would be noce to bring back to showroom shape. Would be pretty much a perfect tractor for me.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

A Cockshutt model 20 or 40. IMHO and many, one of the most beautiful tractors ever designed. Wish I had a picture so you could see what I am talking about....We're talking eye candy.

If I had a second choice, it would be the Porsche aircooled two cylinder.

Mark


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

A very similar thread was started not long ago by that great American we all know as Wingnut . The correct answer to his thread as well as this one is the same. But to save y’all the trouble of reading through Wingnut’s thread for the correct answer, I’ll tell y’all once again. The correct and only answer is a John Deere 4020. 

The tractor pictured below is not mine but is what I would want mine to look like if I could afford to purchase and restore one.

<IMG SRC=http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a25200.jpg >


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *A very similar thread was started not long ago by that great American we all know as Wingnut . The correct answer to his thread as well as this one is the same. But to save y’all the trouble of reading through Wingnut’s thread for the correct answer, I’ll tell y’all once again. The correct and only answer is a John Deere 4020.
> 
> The tractor pictured below is not mine but is what I would want mine to look like if I could afford to purchase and restore one.
> <*


Yes; it is a very similar thread, but by taking time in restoring a piece of history give one a since of pride, accomplishment, and joy in sharing with other. Rather than given your "Holy Grail of Tractors" 

I would like to restore an early twentieth century steam power tractor. I really don't care what type or brand it would be, a steam engine is one of the only engine I have yet to rebuild. 
BTW. John-in-Ga thank you for the compliment "Great American" and same for you!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If I could restore any tractor? I'd love to get my hands on an Oliver Super 88. It would probably be above my skill level, but to bring one back from near death, would be something I could really enjoy doing.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

if we're dreaming here i would have to say a mm udlx. i know i'll never be able to afford one so i'll just keep working my way through my project line up.
heres a shot of a pair of cockshutt 40's in the big muddy valley in southern sask. the guy had 4 of them i bought.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Ford NAA Jubilee like my grandpa had.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I would start off small. Being i have never done it. I would start with a Farmall Cub then work my way to a Farmall H then i would want something like a Farmall F12.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Hmmm...I remember that thread now, but must have only looked at in the early stages. I just think it would be cool to restore one, but I have too many irons in the fire already. That Ford 841 in Wingnuts post looks way cool. Went to look at a used Ford truck a couple months back, and the guy owns a marina. He uses an old 8N to tow around the boats. He said he wanted to restore it, and it really got me thinking.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The N's are probably the easyest to restore. TONS of parts avable, and farly simple. Probably the best first restore.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

As for dreaming it would be steam or one of the first oil burners. More realistically I would like to have JD two cylinder during the last years they were made. The old stationary engines fascinate me as much as tractors. I would probably start with one of them due to their mechanical simplicity. One that is running, just needs cleaned up. The restored one shown below was at the local show last year.

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v176/memmurphy/StatEng.jpg">

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats pretty cool, Mark. You should cruise up to Utica, Oh sometime for the ice cream festival. They have alot of old steam engines and antique motors, along with a pretty cool car show. 

*edit* I was looking for some good pics of it, and had no luck really, but the date is May 28-30. 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> * You should cruise up to Utica, Oh sometime for the ice cream festival. They have alot of old steam engines and antique motors, along with a pretty cool car show.
> 
> Greg *


Thanks Greg. I marked those dates down. Your talking about the one at Velvet Ice Cream factory right? I recall my uncle talking about going to a cruise in or something up there. I didn't know they had old engines too. I've stopped there several times for ice cream but never been to the show.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yea, Mark- thats the place. Again, I was trying to find a pic or two, but couldn't for some reason. It's been awhile since I have been there, as we have been going to Pittsburgh every Memorial Day weekend for the past four years or so. I'd like to go just to take pics. Many on here would appreciate them I think.

I just remember alot of old steam engines, because it reminded me of the July 4th parade in Pickerington. 

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Something along the lines of a John Deere 4430 4WD or an International 1086 4WD. Or even a Massey Ferguson 1155 would be pretty cool too.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I'd have to go with a Ford 861 or the Farmall M I have. A Farmall B or F series would be next.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

For me this was a project born out of childhood nostalgia! Inspired by a fellow member telling me about a Farmall "B" on ebay!! Thanks Jim!!

This is what I did my chores with as a young boy spreading cow manure and hauling the hay wagon + pulling the harrows after my older Brother plowed and did the heavy stuff with the family "H"!!

Simply put, I am able to relive an entire childhood by just being part of this restoration!!

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/FarmallBduelseatcompleted001WinCE.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah Dean, I've been following along and you have done one heck of a resoration! I grew up on Farmalls, also. Dad had a B we used for mowing and other small stuff and an H for most everything else. Later on, he also got an M. An H would also be on my restore list.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

There are a Sh*t load of H's floating around this country, if I had the room I would love to do one!! My Brother Redid one about 6 years ago in Upstate NY and he uses it on his Farm a lot,, But He has several others as well to do the real work!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I had a neighbor tell me he would give me one. This was on a Tuesday. I stopped by on the following Sunday to see if I could get it and it was GONE! He told me his brother came down from Minnesota and hauled it back. A couple of days later he told me the brother found one for $100 5 miles from his house! He said if he'd known about it, he'd never have spent the gas money for this one! I shoulda picked it up the first day!


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Ford lt/gt*

I'd like to start off with one of the small Ford LT/GT...early 70's to 80...Also looking for A wheelhorse GT14/-20...I just don't have the room for a full size tractor now as I'm trying to get rid of stuff and downsizing in anticipation of moving in a few years....
I know--Good Luck with that, right?:kookoo:


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Update on part of the dream..
Picked up a '69 GT-14 Wheelhorse @ the national show in Penn. in June.....runs good, just had some work done to it, and the sheet metal is all very good on it--this will be my restoration-full effort as I work on other things also......
These have the hydro transmission and the hyd. pump for ground-engaging implements, and a three-point hitch ( the hitch did not come w/ this one, but I'm looking......This is usually my progress, thou..turtle


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Without even thinking about it my answer would be a 1949 JD model R. There's something about JD's first diesel powered tractor that gets my blood pumping. Then I would spend the rest of my time touring around to every vintage tractor pull I could find...


----------



## Raughan (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow didn't realize how old this thread is I just resurrected... hah. Oh well. I think it's about time someone added to it


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've already done a 1967 Ford/Jacobsen LGT 195,so I think I'd like to try 1959 David Bradley Suburban,or a Waterloo Boy.
I had a DB Suburban,but I had to leave it in Michigan,when I moved to Arkansas.


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

I would love to restore my grandpas John Deeere r or 820 and also in the process of restoring my grandpas Farmall super m.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man if you restored a Waterloo boy you would really have something john! Although I enjoy working with my old tractors I haven't yet restored one. My first choice would be an unstyled A or G but ultimately the tractor I wanna restore the most would is my 70, I would rather start with a more simple unstyled tractor and work my way up to my 70. My Allis C may find itself in my cross hairs first tho!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ben, I found a 40 on CL,tonite. REAL good shape= $2000.
I remember,when I was 15,my uncle bought a steel-wheeled tractor,for $100. It was a horizontal engine JD,and,if I remember right,it had 1 forward speed,neutral,and 1 reverse speed. Big old tall shift lever, on the right.
It started by hand,with a flywheel.
I drove it,spikes,and all 6 miles to my uncles.
He had it for 15 yrs,then sold it back to the guy he got it from.The guys son has restored it,but I don't know the model
I think I'll call Tom,and find out,and see if he has a pic of it.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I would love to have a 1953 40. I'll bet you were diving a gp John or maybe a really early d. I haven't driven either one so I am not too familiar with em. The A, B, or G should have multiple forward speeds and I think the early D shoulda had 2 forward speed but I ain't sure


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Found mine last fall, a 1953 JD 40S! Sheet metal had already been done, just need to get the body of the tractor painted. I painted the "Ford" snow blade with Rustoleum "John Deere Green" this spring. I already had a 20 dirt scoop that I restored for it this spring & I've built a 1-14" plow from a bottom I had on hand.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep, and I am jealous of your 1953 40! I have an abg-90 snow plow that fits my Waterloo tractors, I am quite sure Deere made a 72 inch snow plow for the Dubuque tractors. The 70" Dubuque plow and abg-90 plow share an operators manual, I have a copy around here someplace


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I really need to get to work at painting the little 40, it'll be show season around here before long!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

AC D10 or D12.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ben,
The JD 40 is $2100,in Searcy,AR. Runs good,new rubber.serial # 69?82.
Does that make sense to you ?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes sir new rubber is half the battle with these old tractors, if it runs good and looks respectable that is probably a good price. I don't know what to tell you to look for on the Dubuque tractors cause I only have had Waterloos. I found a 37 A on Bloomington-normal cragslist, I keep saying it ain't time for another but this one has me thinking!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Oliver Cletrac.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd like to find the time and the money to restore my Cockshutts. A few more years and I may have my place sorted the way I want it, then I'll be able to start some of my restoration projects.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I dig the fenders on the 70, is it an orchard or standard model?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It's a standard ben70b. I think they referred to the fenders as wheatland fenders.


----------



## n194060 (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow pogobill. Those are beauties


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Forgot about this thread, I did get the 40S & the blue "Ford" blade painted last spring!


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I restored a Farmall BN years ago and have since sold the tractor. To do again I would do a small Farmall (A, B or C). Have always wanted to do a Farmall H or M. No resources for now but can always dread.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

grnspot110 said:


> Forgot about this thread, I did get the 40S & the blue "Ford" blade painted last spring!


Those old John Deere's sure look snappy in any condition, but that right there is just flat out tight!


----------

